# Milking Platform Pictures



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

I designed this milking set up and my husband built it for me. My back, elbows and knees were not doing well milking on a standard type of milking stand, but now milking is sooo much easier and faster milking from behind standing up with all the measurements just right for me. The platform has stanchions for 4 does at a time.

Picture 1 shows the ramp the does go up after entering through a gate to the left (not in the picture), the storage area under the platform where I keep the milking machine cleaning supplies, clean wash cloths, my grooming stand, the tub that collects the spilled grain sweepings, an open container for holding udder wash, teat dip, sponges for cleaning, wash cloths, and container for the first few squirts of milk during the milking process, and my radio.

Picture 2 shows the lower raised platform where I can change out the feed pans and close the stanchions.

Picture 3 shows the exit door open blocking the entrance ramp, and the exit ramp and chute.


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

second picture


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

Third Picture


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

That's neat! How's it working for you?


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

I love it! Milking takes less time and less energy.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey you did a good job with the stand and also posting the pictures.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

That's a good idea having them up high like that. How do the goats get up there?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Are you milking your does from the back or are they angled so that you can milk from the side? This is a set-up similar to what I want if I build a new milk parlor. Mine will be metal, with expanded metal platform or fiberglass grate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

My first thought when I saw these pictures was, wow... I guess they don't live in the north! :lol If you lived here the milkstand would be covered with a snowdrift!

Thanks for sharing,
Sara


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Could you give us some dimensions on this? I know the height of the milking platform will have to be designed for the height of the person milking. Was wondering how wide the platform it, and the height and width of the feeding ally. Also how long and wide did you make the loading ramp? Thanks for your help, this will help me with my planning.


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

Cotton Eyed Does said:


> That's a good idea having them up high like that. How do the goats get up there?


Between the wall and the platform is a ramp. I have had a few daredevils that would jump from the ground up, but I did not encourage that!


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

KJFarm said:


> Are you milking your does from the back or are they angled so that you can milk from the side?


Milking from the back. I use either the Hoeggers Belly pail slid around from the side, and/or milk by hand into the stainless steel pail with the half moon cover.


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

BlissBerry said:


> My first thought when I saw these pictures was, wow... I guess they don't live in the north!


No, here in the south we need more openness in the barn's construction for ventilation in the summer, and just enough walls to block the wind and blowing rain.


----------



## leslieh (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice set-up!

Leslie


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

KJFarm said:


> Could you give us some dimensions on this? I know the height of the milking platform will have to be designed for the height of the person milking. Was wondering how wide the platform it, and the height and width of the feeding ally. Also how long and wide did you make the loading ramp? Thanks for your help, this will help me with my planning.


The platform is 6ft long by 3ft wide. The feeding alley is 2ft wide, and both ramps are 16in wide, 5ft9in long. If I could change anything it would be to make the alley wider. I have to suck it in when moving back there with a winter coat on around the feeders and wire dividers, and I'd better not gain any weight, or I might get stuck! My husband always does think I'm smaller around than I am! And the ramp would be better longer, with a slightly less incline, but we were working with the area available in the existing space.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree that milking from the back is soooo much easer on your arms and back. I too like the standing up while milking idea. and if your legs get tired you could bild yourself a stool to sit on. great pics. and everything looks so clean.

-Melissa


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

That is really nice. Great job.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

that is soo cool. Enjoy.

Hope it makes milking time easier for you.

Sheryl


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Karen, thanks for the details, that will help with planning!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Think my girls would just have a hemorage if I tried milking from the back


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:rofl oh Sondra :rofl

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey I know I have tried it and they think the world is falling apart. Yes I know I have spoiled goats.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't feel bad Sondra, mine are the same way, and it's as stressful for me!!! Guess old habits are hard to break when it comes milking. Milking from the side, the goat's right side, it the only way that feels right to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm the same way I milk from the side when handmilking. It would just be weird to be looking at the rear end of a goat and milking. :biggrin


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

It's hard to change...And some of the girls freak at first but I like it so much better. A butt in the face isn't too bad and you never miss a heat cycle..


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep old habits are hard to die that is for sure.


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

But it's not for them, it's for me! :biggrin Back straight, arms supported resting against my sides and in a comfortable position, excellent vantage point to make sure both sides of the udder are even, no standing up - sitting down-standing again, and as Halo-M Nubians points out, heat cycles are never missed! Also on the other end of the pregnancy, butt checks and ligament checks are super easy twice a day. And you know those does that try to help you milk by squatting down? It actually helps from that angle!


----------



## Ravenwood (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a really nice set up!! I'm jealous  Looks very efficient and tidy. I love it.

I saw a really neat set up in a commercial dairy where they milked from the FRONT. The goats would come in, step unto a little ledge with their front hooves and put their heads through the stanchion to eat. The person would be standing in a pit type area so udders were about up to the person's chest. The does all ran in, hopped and and it was amazing how easy it was for them to attach the milking machine with no legs in the way! I wonder how hard it would be on their legs after years of milking like that but I suppose goats are browsers and that was the position they assumed for milking. Kinda neat.


----------

